# electric engines



## steam58 (Jan 1, 2011)

Here a electric engine i had made from a old door bell coil.
It has forward and reverse direction.                                                                                     _________________________________________________


----------



## steam58 (Jan 1, 2011)

Here a electric engine i had made from a coil out of a old vcr i think.


----------



## steam58 (Jan 2, 2011)

Here a video of then running.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6YPDTb0lN4[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpTZOIyOajA[/ame]


----------



## trey3670 (Jan 17, 2011)

very cool


----------



## Kaleb (Jan 18, 2011)

Before I got my lathe, I made a pair of solenoid motors from various dribs and drabs that I happened to have around at the time. Here's a video of one:

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid862.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fab181%2FKalebsteam%2FSolenoidMotor.mp4">

Starts working at 12 volts, and goes like the clappers at about 22 volts which is the maximum voltage my Dad's DC power supply can give. The other one uses a photointerruptor for timing, and it starts to work at about 6 volts.


----------

